

Ask HN: Good Laptop without WebCam? - TuxLyn

I&#x27;m looking for laptop without webcam. Specs: Year 2013+, 15&quot;+ screen, AMD or Intel processor, 8GB+ DDR memory, 250GB+ 5400rpm hard drive, DVD-R&#x2F;RW is a plus. Price $500 or less. I&#x27;ve looked on NewEgg, Amazon, TigerDirect but most newer laptops all come with webcam installed. Any ideas ?
======
ukd1
You should seriously consider getting an SSD > 5400rpm drive, if you can
afford it. It makes a massive difference.

~~~
TuxLyn
I'm not interested in SSD at this time :-) 5400rpm works well for what I need.

